# appli conversion dollar en euro



## ziva (11 Janvier 2013)

bonsoir

je voudrai télécharger une appli qui pourrai m'aider à convertir les dollars US en euros

si vous connaissez, merci de votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2013)

Essaie "ConvertMe"


----------



## claudde (11 Janvier 2013)

calculette???????????????????????? hum 
ah oui, au fait, appli integrée à mac: spotlight : calc ulette.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir

Google, 2sec.:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/calculate_convert/currencyconverter_palplesoftware.html

Bonne soirée


----------



## ziva (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde et merci pour vos réponses
J'ai simplement oublié de préciser que je cherche cette appui pour mon iphone

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Janvier 2013)

ziva a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde et merci pour vos réponses
> J'ai simplement oublié de préciser que je cherche cette appui pour mon iphone
> 
> merci



Va donc voir ce que je te proposais !


----------

